# Guadalajara neighborhood ideas please



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

In my previous thread asking about neighborhoods in León, it seems from the two replies I got that León may not be such a great place. 

Since my wife and I are considering cities, Querétaro in particular, I thought that maybe Guadalajara could be another candidate (I had previously discarded it in my mind because I had read about pollution). 

As a reference: in Querétaro our favorite (from our armchair visits) is as follows: the Arboledas neighborhood because it's close to Parque 2000, which has facilities for walking and exercising, and a library; the neighborhood looks good on Google street view; it's close to shopping (it looks like we can walk over an overhead bridge to get to shopping); it's within driving distance to a bilingual church; it's not too far from downtown, with all the cultural and historical attractions.

My wife is 64 and I'm 68, we're both in good health, and we like to walk.

Are there any suggestions from people who are familiar with Guadalajara?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't know the Colonia Arboledas in Qro. When I lived there I lived near Mercado de la Cruz, about a 10 or 15 minute walk from the Centro. Arboledas is about an hour walk from the center.

The first thing I would consider in choosing a place to live is: Can I walk to everyplace I need to go for routine needs. Traffic is bad enough in almost all cities now that I would not want to live anywhere that I needed to use a car on a routine basis. Fortunately all Mexican cities have numerous mercados in neighborhoods. If one is okay with shopping in a mercado rather than a modern supermarket, one can have lots of choices.

I now live in the center of Guadalajara. The nearest mercado is a one block and 2 minutes away. There are a couple of bigger mercados a 15 minute walk away that I occasionally visit, but I visit the nearest one daily and sometimes a couple of times in a day. Around the mercado are places to buy baked goods, hardware (cheaper than Home Depot), get my hair cut, get electrical supplies, get keys made, buy cosmetics (if I were so inclined), buy fresh tortillas and masa, and lots of little restaurant counters.
You mention liking to walk. I don't know if that includes hiking or just urban strolling. For real hiking, Guadalajara is one of the best cities in the world. A bus ride in one direction takes me to a 500 m deep canyon where I can hike for hours. In the other direction is a huge protected forested area. Once a week I walk out my front door, walk to the canyon, then spend 4 or 5 hours on one of the many trails. How many places in the world are there where you can live in the exact center of the city and walk to mountain hiking.

For what it is worth, I am 5 years older than you and 9 years older than your wife.

My final comment is that I would suggest not making any decisions based on looking at online maps. My son moved to Boston a few years ago. I spent quite a bit of time looking at his neighborhood online before I visited him. When I actually visited him, I was surprised to discover that it was not at all like I thought it might be. I would be happy to talk to you about Gdl some time if you wanted.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I like Providencia and the area around the Colomos park as well. I am not crazy about Zapopan but there are some very nice treed neighborhood there too.


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> I would be happy to talk to you about Gdl some time if you wanted.


Thanks, TundraGreen. That will be very helpful. I have some things I need to handle right now, and I will contact you later when I can put my full attention on talking with you. I appreciate your offer. I think that Gdl looks like a very good candidate.


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> I like Providencia and the area around the Colomos park as well. I am not crazy about Zapopan but there are some very nice treed neighborhood there too.


Thanks, citlali. I'll be looking at those areas.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are some great modern houses not too far the Andares Mall, sorry I do not know the anme of that area. I went to an event in the house of one of the well off French expats there and she has a wonderfull large modern house with a beautiful garden. 
I still do not like the fact that the feeling is more like a subburbs but there are some really wonderful houses in parts of Zapopan. The Primavera forest is not very far from there either but you do have to drive ..
Guadalajara has lots of nice areas, it is a large and spread out city not unlike LA in some areas but it is a great city, there is a little bt of everythng for every taste and budget.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't know the Colonia Arboledas in Qro. When I lived there I lived near Mercado de la Cruz, about a 10 or 15 minute walk from the Centro. Arboledas is about an hour walk from the center.
> 
> The first thing I would consider in choosing a place to live is: Can I walk to everyplace I need to go for routine needs. Traffic is bad enough in almost all cities now that I would not want to live anywhere that I needed to use a car on a routine basis. Fortunately all Mexican cities have numerous mercados in neighborhoods. If one is okay with shopping in a mercado rather than a modern supermarket, one can have lots of choices.
> 
> ...


I'll endorse everything Tundra said. He knows GDL pretty well for a place that big. I can't overemphasize the traffic consideration and how your choice of a neighborhood should take into consideration your need for mobility and your tolerance for driving in chaos. Fortunately there are plenty of areas with a small, local feel where you rarely have to go more than a few blocks.
The one thing I'd point out, *if* you're amenable to public transportation, is that the newest addition to the light rail system, Línea 3, will go into operation in a few months. It'll be a game changer, cutting a diagonal across the metro area from Tonalá to Zapopan, which will undoubtedly change the character of neighborhoods adjacent to the stations, for good or bad. At the very least, it'll relieve the traffic on some major arteries that have been snarled up with construction detours for the past four years. Another development is the transformation of 2 kms. of erstwhile heavily travelled Calle Alcalde to an urban village pedestrian mall. New stuff springing up and a great place to walk. Best of success on your search!


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks,perropedorro, for the information. My wife and I are certainly used to public transportation; we lived in Taipei for about 25 years. Taipei was convenient for walking (7-Elevens every few blocks), but pretty bad for cars (The first question my wife always asked when she contacted a store was "Do you have parking?").
I appreciate your help and the helpful responses from TundraGreen and citlali.


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't know the Colonia Arboledas in Qro. When I lived there I lived near Mercado de la Cruz, about a 10 or 15 minute walk from the Centro. Arboledas is about an hour walk from the center.
> 
> The first thing I would consider in choosing a place to live is: Can I walk to everyplace I need to go for routine needs. Traffic is bad enough in almost all cities now that I would not want to live anywhere that I needed to use a car on a routine basis. Fortunately all Mexican cities have numerous mercados in neighborhoods. If one is okay with shopping in a mercado rather than a modern supermarket, one can have lots of choices.
> 
> ...


Hi, TundraGreen
Thanks, I'd like to talk with you about GDL. My wife and I will be in GDL for the month of March, and I'll be arranging flights and accommodations soon.
Regards,
John


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Being as you are concerned about the pollution be advised that Querétaro shares the same aquifer and therefore the same problems as San Miguel de Allende and Dolores Hidalgo, as beautiful as they are.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

The Geosciences Center (CGeo) at UNAM has found that the concentrations of arsenic and fluoride in the Lerma-Chapala aquifer have doubled during the last 14 years, and underground water sources in Querétaro, San Luis Potosí, Aguascalientes, Zacatecas, Durango and Sinaloa face similar challenges.

The Lerma-Chapala aquifer extends over 7,000 square kilometers, from the State of México, through El Bajío and into the state of Jalisco.

Researcher Marcos Adrián Ortega Guerrero from CGeo, who has been monitoring the watershed since 1998, said that “all observed aquifers, in a lesser or greater degree, present the same issues, and they only tend to worsen.”

In 2001, Ortega said, arsenic and fluoride were found in an area of 500 square kilometers of the Lerma-Chapala system, in concentrations 10 times greater than what are deemed tolerable limits for human consumption.

“According to recent measurements, that area has expanded to 800 square kilometers; concentrations [of pollutants] have doubled in some places, and arsenic — a carcinogen — has been recorded at 20 and up to 30 times over its acceptable levels,” said the researcher.

“Arsenic is generating cancer issues among the population. Fluoride has gone from affecting teeth and the skeleton to being associated with neurotransmitter issues, reducing the intelligence quotient of children by between 40 and 50%; children stop learning, and that’s irreversible,” continued Ortega.

This contaminated underground water reaches tens of thousands of households and businesses in the region through drinking water networks in an area classified as the aquifers of La Laja river and Laguna Seca, known by specialists and people of the region as the “independence watershed.”

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/pollutants-up-2x-in-municipal-water/


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

wanghaozhi said:


> Hi, TundraGreen
> Thanks, I'd like to talk with you about GDL. My wife and I will be in GDL for the month of March, and I'll be arranging flights and accommodations soon.
> Regards,
> John


Private Message sent.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> The Geosciences Center (CGeo) at UNAM has found that the concentrations of arsenic and fluoride in the Lerma-Chapala aquifer have doubled during the last 14 years, and underground water sources in Querétaro, San Luis Potosí, Aguascalientes, Zacatecas, Durango and Sinaloa face similar challenges.
> 
> The Lerma-Chapala aquifer extends over 7,000 square kilometers, from the State of México, through El Bajío and into the state of Jalisco.
> 
> ...


What does this have to do with Guadalajara?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> What does this have to do with Guadalajara?


Same aquifer.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Zorro2017 said:


> Same aquifer.



I'm not sure Guadalajara is actually in the Lerma-Chapala Basin (http://publications.iwmi.org/pdf/H029119.pdf), but the city does get its water from Lake Chapala.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

The problems reported in San Miguel De Alende, Dolores Hidalgo and the area "probably cross state lines" according to reports. The city also gets water from wells. 

The effects of the contaminated water could extend well beyond state boundaries because businesses such as Pfizer, Colgate-Palmolive and Ferrero Rocher use the same water supply.

“The radiation, the fluoride and the arsenic all originate in the same kind of volcanic rock,” explained Carrillo, who is certain that many more aquifers in the region, if analyzed, would present the same levels of radioactivity.

“These rocks are found from the Jalisco region to the north, to the broader region of the Western Sierra Madre.”

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/radiation-an-issue-for-guanajuato-water/


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes Zorro , life will kill you eventually, in the meanwhile enjoy yourself forecasting all kinds of ecological disasters from your buble in Vera Cruz.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> Yes Zorro , life will kill you eventually, in the meanwhile enjoy yourself forecasting all kinds of ecological disasters from your buble in Vera Cruz.


Be honest, people come here looking for *honest advice*. The over exploitation of the aquifer that most of this area gets water from is being depleted to the point that toxic substances are in the water in such concentrations that cancer rates are skyrocketing just from showering in it. 

In other places such as Chapala the children are dying from pesticides and glyphosate evaporating from the lake. 

This is no "bubble" telling people of areas that are so contaminated that people are dying. This is warning people of things they might not think about. From a study...

Around 1,500 people from San José show some degree of radioactive contamination, said the specialist, but relocating them is not the solution, as the source of the pollution is an over-exploited aquifer that extends over a broader region.

Studies have determined that the concentrations of arsenic and fluoride in the Lerma-Chapala aquifer have doubled in the last 14 years, and that similar levels of contamination could be present in the underground reservoirs of six states: Querétaro, San Luis Potosí, Aguascalientes, Zacatecas, Durango and Sinaloa.

*Ortega said the damage caused by over-exploitation of the interconnected aquifers extends 800 kilometers from San José Iturbide*, and that in some areas arsenic levels are 20 to 30 times over the acceptable limits.

“Arsenic is a cause of cancer, and fluoride not only affects teeth but also the skeleton,” said the researcher.

It's all the same aquifer or they are interconnected. The problem extends 800 kilometers from San Jose Iturbide, Guadalajara is 430 kilometers away.

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/warning-issued-over-contaminated-aquifer/


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Statistics:
1. I had one heart attack in Maine before moving to Mexico.
2. I had three heart attacks while living in Mexico.
3. I had no heart attack while living in Arizona.
4. I had one heart attack since moving to Texas.
Conclusion: Mexico is a dangerous place to live, while Arizona is quite safe.

1. I recently bought a battery operated adult tricycle.
2. Within a week, I had to get a battery operated pacemaker.
Conclusion: Batteries like company.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

RV....love ya!! Just the thought of living in Arizona sends shudders up and down my spine. My family moved to Phoenix for a job when I was in first grade. I promptly came down with something seriously bad and stayed sick for most of the year. Fortunately, the family moved back to CA by the time for second grade. Terrible place !!

Seems to me that it's impossible to live a risk-free life, no matter where you choose to live. Zorro is so focused on the things to fear, all the way from political issues to the environment, that I can't imagine there's much room for simply enjoying life.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Seems to me that it's impossible to live a risk-free life, no matter where you choose to live. Zorro is so focused on the things to fear, all the way from political issues to the environment, that I can't imagine there's much room for simply enjoying life.


I am so happy that Zorro, our very own prophet of doom, hasn't begun to research the hazards of living in Mexico City. He might scare me all the way back to Philly!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I am so happy that Zorro, our very own prophet of doom, hasn't begun to research the hazards of living in Mexico City. He might scare me all the way back to Philly!


 Sorry to pop your baloon, but I believe Mexico City is in the Lerma-Chapala acquifer.


Edit: Maybe not. It looks like it starts the other side of the hill in Toluca. So I guess you are safe.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Sorry to pop your baloon, but I believe Mexico City is in the Lerma-Chapala acquifer.


I don't drink water from the faucet (I have a wonderful filtration system made in Japan), but I do take showers and wash dishes using water supplied by the city. Should I be worried about my health?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Lagoloo,
I found nothing in Arizona to get my heart beating hard enough to cause me any trouble. Maybe that is what made it safe. ¿Quien sabe? 
Random thought: If Tonto = Fool, then Quien lo sabe = Masked man.......maybe???

What neighborhood were we talking about?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Believe me if you ever saw the poor Lerma in Mexico state you would only drink wine...it has to be one of the saddest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't drink water from the faucet (I have a wonderful filtration system made in Japan), but I do take showers and wash dishes using water supplied by the city. Should I be worried about my health?


I get that you're sort of kidding, but I read something about how much water you absorb in a shower and so, when we had a filtration system installed, it covered the whole house. We saved the cost very quickly over buying garafons. Those things are a real PITA.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> I get that you're sort of kidding, but I read something about how much water you absorb in a shower and so, when we had a filtration system installed, it covered the whole house. We saved the cost very quickly over buying garafons. Those things are a real PITA.


You are a mind reader, lagoloo! I live in an old, very small apartment building, with no possibility of having a filtration system for the whole structure installed. But I do love not having to lug 6-liter garrafones home several blocks twice a week. My aging upper-arm muscles are very happy for the rest!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't drink water from the faucet (I have a wonderful filtration system made in Japan), but I do take showers and wash dishes using water supplied by the city. Should I be worried about my health?


I was told it takes about 20 years to get cancer this way so if that the worse threat I face , I am ok with it. Got to die of something..Meanwhile I am going to have fun.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Those garafons are all very well for the strong young Mexican guys, but unless you want to stick around for the delivery, guess who ends up lugging them to the stand? I'm just not up to it, and my esposo is getting past it, too. There are good filtration systems that go under the sink with their own separate faucet. I had one before living here, back in SMA. Alas, we bought this ancient wreck of a casa, so we did the whole house this time. Hey, the place is continually needing maintenance, but the water's good !


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We use bottle water but we are at the point too where we find the water too heavy so we will also go for a filtering system.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> I was told it takes about 20 years to get cancer this way so if that the worse threat I face , I am ok with it. Got to die of something..Meanwhile I am going to have fun.


I use tap water in cooking, a garafon for cold drinking water. At my age, I don't spend a lot time worrying about long term threats to my health.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I use tap water for cooking too and use bottled water for drinking as well.. As long as I do not sick within a day or 2 I am happy, like you I do not worry about long term effect.. One plus for old age.. The problems is that the bottles are getting too heavy for me to lift.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> I was told it takes about 20 years to get cancer this way so if that the worse threat I face , I am ok with it. Got to die of something..Meanwhile I am going to have fun.


By all means, have fun. For those who actually do the research it's the radiation 300 times the permissible limits, arsenic and erionite that are inhaled during a shower in the vapors. Later when the shower dries the erionite fibers are released into the air and breathed in causing a cancer similar to asbestosis. The same applies to mopping the floors, doing the dishes, etc. The arsenic also absorbs through the skin.

Studies show that showering in this water for 10 years or even less are causing the cancer rates o skyrocket in areas like SMA. 

If you care to ignore and remain uneducated on these facts that's fine, but doling out advice to newcomers who They deserve accurate information concerning a move to Mexico. 

https://www.eluniversal.com.mx/arti...14/radioactivity-detected-guanajuato-aquifers


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

One good thing about glowing in the dark is that it saves on your CFE bills . .. We have been here for 19 years happily taking showers, wow I guess we are on our bonus time,, so double reason to have fun. 

Keep spinning your wheels helping the newcomers , many people come here because they do not have the money to retire in the US so I am sure all your reasoning and alarmists publications will help them take a different decision. By the way what are you doing here, I am surprised you live here or have you found the perfect pure place in Vera Cruz?


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

In these parts we are not so much affected by industrial pollution (although I am sure there is some). Not us personally, but people not too far away (miles) have been affected by the gas which seeps into the ground when people tap into the Pemex lines illegally. (Maybe with that crack-down that will lessen). At least those people are able to smell the gas as it comes out of their faucets.

What we are affected by are the agricultural burns from time to time. Sometimes there are some really weird odors coming from those fires.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> . . . By the way what are you doing here, I am surprised you live here or have you found the perfect pure place in Vera Cruz?


I seem to recall Zorro once posting that he has found a perfect place to live in Mexico, in the middle of nowhere, far away from other people!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Keep up the insults lacking any facts. One of the facts is that the deeper into the volcanic rock they have to go for water the worse the problem becomes. 18 years ago the water was good, now it isn't. I sure am getting a lot of feedback with no facts backing it up.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> One good thing about glowing in the dark is that it saves on your CFE bills . .. We have been here for 19 years happily taking showers, wow I guess we are on our bonus time,, so double reason to have fun.


You seem to be having trouble differentiating between reports, this could be a a sign of pesticide inhalation. The water causing cancer from showering is in Guanajuato, San Miguel de Allende, Dolores Hidalgo and now crossing state lines as they drill ever deeper into that aquifer.

You on Lake Chapala however are breathing pesticides and glyphosate, totally different types of toxins.

Try to keep up please so those actually planning a move to Mexico try to make an educated decision as they are reading here also.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Glyphosate is everywhere in Mexico so what are we supposed to do about that?.. 
Sorry Zorro I only worry about things I can change.. I really do not care much about all the reports.. 
Keep warning al the newbies , please , it is getting too crowded anyways..


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> I seem to recall Zorro once posting that he has found a perfect place to live in Mexico, in the middle of nowhere, far away from other people!


We have since moved but as we are seeing people can be obnoxious.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> Glyphosate is everywhere in Mexico so what are we supposed to do about that?..
> Sorry Zorro I only worry about things I can change.. I really do not care much about all the reports..
> Keep warning al the newbies , please , it is getting too crowded anyways..


Glyphosate is especially present in Lake Chapala because not only is there massive runoff into the Lerma River which dumps into Lake Chapala *but they also spray it directly onto the lake to kill the hyacinths and make it look nice*, which as a resident you probably know but by doing so they also are killing the children in the villages along the lake which apparently doesn't seem to matter to the realtors and residents as they blame testing positive for pesticides and glyphosate in their urine on genetics and inbreeding.


https://www.chapala.com/webboard/index.php?/topic/59860-governor-to-clean-lake/


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Again check a map about the villages where the problem with the children are. The children of Chapala do not have that problem.It has been determined that the problem is those communities comes from the underground water in that area.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> Again check a map about the villages where the problem with the children are. The children of Chapala do not have that problem.It has been determined that the problem is those communities comes from the underground water in that area.


I notice that you never leave a link as proof of what you state. Proven by whom? Todd Stong?

Again, the University of Guadalajara determined that the pesticides and glyphosate present in the urine of the entire village is because the toxins are airborne. 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...en-fall-sick-around-mexico-lake-idUSKBN1DY11E

The "underground water" is the aquifer and it does and it suddenly stop being good and start being bad at a village or city limit. Four villages are affected. You are trying the old argument that the "bad water" just stays at the mouth of the river, or only occurs "in that well" when in fact at least 4 villages are being affected with the only common denominator being the lake. From another report.

Since 2009, at least a hundred residents in San Pedro, Agua Caliente, Mezcala, and Chalpicote have died of insufficient renal chrónic, or chronic kidney disease, a condition characterized by declining kidney function that in its advanced stage necessitates dialysis or a kidney transplant. The majority of the village’s residents living with insufficient renal today are between the ages of five and twenty-four. Of the more than 1,600 kids from the area who have been screened for a study still in progress, signs of kidney disease were found in 14 percent. A similar study that was conducted in Europe found the disease in only 1.8 to 4 percent of children.

https://harpers.org/blog/2017/04/under-the-surface/

Yet another. The state of Jalisco ranks second in the world for kidney failure after Taiwan, this is more than "a bad well."

Chronic kidney failure continues to be diagnosed among residents of a municipality in Jalisco, and the cause continues to elude researchers.

More commonly associated with advanced age, diabetes and hypertension, kidney failure has been affecting patients aged between five and 20 in Poncitlán, located near the Santiago River and 10 kilometers from Lake Chapala.

A team of specialists from the University of Guadalajara, the National Institute of Public Health, medical laboratory Grupo Pisa and other institutions responded when the Civil Hospital of Guadalajara started reporting an increase in cases of kidney failure in young patients.

Industrial pollution in rivers and creeks in the greater Chapala and Santiago aquifers has been cited as a possible cause, as well as the agrochemicals and pesticides used on local farms.

Renoirte told the newspaper Milenio that* the state of Jalisco ranks second in the world for the number of people suffering kidney ailments, second to Taiwan.*

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/kidney-failure-cases-probed-in-jalisco/

Now, do you have any facts or studies to back up your statements?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Only the children from The Poncitlan part of the lake have that problem ,I have read, it comes from the water. That may or may not be true but that is what I have read. 
I know many children in the Ajijic area and I do not know any with kidney problems when every family in the eastern part of the lake seems to be affected. Who is right or wrong, the facts speak for themselves. 
Believe what you want from your ivory tower, we live here and if we were concerned we would move.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> Only the children from The Poncitlan part of the lake have that problem ,I have read, it comes from the water. That may or may not be true but that is what I have read.
> I know many children in the Ajijic area and I do not know any with kidney problems when every family in the eastern part of the lake seems to be affected. Who is right or wrong, the facts speak for themselves.
> Believe what you want from your ivory tower, we live here and if we were concerned we would move.


No, there are four villages. San Pedro, Agua Caliente, Mezcala, and Chalpicote have died of insufficient renal chrónic, or chronic kidney disease, a condition characterized by declining kidney function that in its advanced stage necessitates dialysis or a kidney transplant.

Your denial does not change the facts that people need to know before moving to Mexico.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> No, there are four villages. San Pedro, Agua Caliente, Mezcala, and Chalpicote have died of insufficient renal chrónic, or chronic kidney disease, a condition characterized by declining kidney function that in its advanced stage necessitates dialysis or a kidney transplant.
> 
> Your denial does not change the facts that people need to know before moving to Mexico.


Well Zorro - perhaps you should write the editors of some of the larger newspapers up north about the situation. Perhaps the US and Canadian Depts of State could look into it and issue advisories ? Maybe that would be a good use of your time ...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am not denying anything, I know the area very well even blew a tire when the road was a dirt road between Poncitlan and San Pedro... the children from that area of Poncitlan are sick. It is not part of Chapala and very few people living in Chapala or Ajijic know the area or go there. 

I am saying that the problem is confined to that area for whatever reason..and that the kids in the Chapala municipality do not have that problem . 

You are on some kind of campaign and soap box but what you are saying about these 4 villages do not apply to Chapala. Nothing else.
If you are so concern about the children I suggest that you get to know the area and investigate what you could do about it rather that get exercise about it . There are several indigenous communities between Chapala and Mezcala and none of those communities have that problem so it is obviously something very specific to that remote area. and by the way all those communities are also part of the Poncitlan municipality and not part of Chapala. There are a few foreigners living in Tlachichilco closer to the Chapala line but that is about it, foreigners do not live in that area so I do not know what you are talking about when you say there is resentment against foreigners invading their land., You are either reading articles that are not based on fact or making it up as you fo.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

lat19n said:


> Well Zorro - perhaps you should write the editors of some of the larger newspapers up north about the situation. Perhaps the US and Canadian Depts of State could look into it and issue advisories ? Maybe that would be a good use of your time ...


I'm working on that with another individual now.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> I am not denying anything, I know the area very well even blew a tire when the road was a dirt road between Poncitlan and San Pedro... the children from that area of Poncitlan are sick. It is not part of Chapala and very few people living in Chapala or Ajijic know the area or go there.
> 
> I am saying that the problem is confined to that area for whatever reason..and that the kids in the Chapala municipality do not have that problem .
> 
> You are on some kind of campaign and soap box but what you are saying about these 4 villages do not apply to Chapala.


All four of these villages are on the shore of Lake Chapala so how are they "not a part of Chapala?"

If the problem of kidney failure in childrenis "confined to that area", as you say, to that area, why is Jalisco second in the world for kidney failure behind Taiwan? 

You are right, I'm on a campaign to alert newcomers to Mexico of the really toxic places that are popular expat areas, and I'll continue to do so. Our group now has 2,398 members and is growing at a rate of 60 per week. This is a fact based group that uses reports from credible sources. They in turn are telling others about these places. 

And back to crime, did you read about the violent car jacking that happened there yesterday? There are local crime watch groups in Chapala/Ajijic, one reported this..

Warning

At 3:00 pm today on independencia
Near aquiles serdan ajijic

A friend was attacked by a person who jumped in the car as this person was about to get out.

Attempted to see steal the car after pushing this person onto the passenger seat. . 
Beat the person and held a knife to this persons throat in an attempt to get the key. Which had fallen off ring in the scuffle. The person was afraid not only was the car being stolen 
But was going to be kidnapped too

Fortunately a bystander 
Walked by. Heard the screams for help
Flagged a car passing .
Who proceeded to chase perpetrator. But he got way.

This is a long term seasoned resident who is street wise. Knows all the precautions. This happened so fast. They did not have chance.
Thanks to the bystanders this person is alive. Bruised Shaken etc
purse stolen with a little money and phone. No id.
My concern. 3pm on a Sunday pm. Busy street

No victim shaming on this one people
Police called. Were there quickly
This perpetrator appears to be local


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

Your reply is so helpful to me, as I plan to live in Guadalajara for better access to health care, and also love walking. Thank you so much! I didn't know so much hiking was so close by. 

I think I'm going to love it there.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Interesting thread, have just found it. Reluctance to learn doesn't surprise me, a part of process of getting older.

There are good filters for arsenic and fluoride, but people who rent don't usually have a whole-house filtration system, so shower remains a problem.

Does anybody know the source of radiation in this water, i.e. what particles or substances carry it?


----------

